# Are there any apps out there that can limit max frames per second ?



## Turdhat (Oct 11, 2004)

If I could program I would surley make one. Lets say for instance you have a game that during heavy fighting drops in to the 40 fps range or even 30's. When the game is running at lets say 80-90 fps for certian areas this drop is drastic and annoying. However, if you can cap your fps at lets say 50-55 its not near as noticable and much easier to live with. I dont havew this issue much now as I have a x800 xt pe but on my last card In ut2004 I couls set the netspeed via the console to like 3500 and it limted my fps to no higher than 50 with vsync still off. This was nice for the above reasons as in onslaught with a large battle it would drop in the 30's sometimes and it really wasnt a big deal with the cap there. Good idea ?


----------



## Cynips (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a thing you'd have to do from within the application itself.


----------

